# Seen these?



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...GTO&start=160&ndsp=20&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=N


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Those look pretty nice.

Here is a better link:
http://www.carmotorsports.com/UHI_GTO.htm


----------

